# Sticky  REVIEW: Sound Auto (Hamilton, NJ)



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I found these guys when I emailed Mosconi looking for a dealer and within 24 hours they put Dan from Sound Auto in touch with me. I paid them a visit and after chatting for a bit and going over what I wanted from my system we agreed on a price and I scheduled a appointment for the install.
Dan is a class act. Dan and the crew at Sound Auto did a fantastic job that far exceeded my expectations. He sold me on the Mosconi 6to8 which is a fantastic piece of equipment!

They installed the following in my ford edge(2007) all of which I already owned.
JVC avx-840
Mosconi one 60.6
Mosconi one 240.2
Polk SR6500 active off of the 60.6
Polk SR 124 

They treated the doors with hushmat ultra, silencer and dynaliner. Doors are DEAD!!! Mids are in the stock location on baffles, tweeters are in the a-pillars.
Fit and finish is top notch.
Speakers need some time to break in but I'm smiling from ear to ear! 

Everything came in on schedule and best of all UNDER BUDGET!!

Here's a link to their website:
Welcome

Don't hesitate to give them a call. I don't recommend just anyone as my standards are high!


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Sound Auto Hamilton, NJ*

nice pic of installs.....great work


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Sound Auto Hamilton, NJ*

Props to mosconi as well. I was expecting a email with a list of dealers to contact but they had their dealer contact me..

I will work on the pics I have to upload them to photobucket first.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Sound Auto Hamilton, NJ*

as soon as you get the pics up, i will pin this.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Sound Auto Hamilton, NJ*


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Sound Auto Hamilton, NJ*

I will work on more pics but that's a start.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Sound Auto Hamilton, NJ*

pinned


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

It's crazy that you went to them. I was up there last month, having him check my car out. Dan's was going to redo my stereo but some unforeseen circumstances delayed it. We gotta meet up so I can hear your ride. Glad you like it.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah let's plan something. 
Dans a really good guy that listened and did EXACTLY what I wanted! Good people


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

went back and had Dan install a new head unit and the controller for the 6to8
great service, worked around my schedule...
highly recommended!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

what head unit did you go with?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

JVC kw-r900bt

I wanted basic. Has 5 volt pre.outs and the two features I wanted, Bluetooth and iPod control.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Going to revisit this review.
I went back to soundauto to have some system upgrades.
Dan is a great guy to work with, he listens and doesn't try to up sell you on anything. I'm interested in ine thing, sound quality.
I had dan swap out the Polk SR set with the illusion C6 set again running active. Also had the audiomobile elite 2112 installed in a ported box, firmware updat for the 6to8 and re-tune.
I was impressed by the original install and loved it but now I'm absolutely blown away. It's only been a few hours and can only imagine it will get better as the speakers break in.

Service was fantastic, price was exactly on budget and I couldn't be happier.
I wouldn't hesitate to recommend sound auto to anyone.

Five stars from me!


----------



## Loisvantam (Dec 5, 2014)

I found these guys when I emailed Mosconi looking for a dealer and within 24 hours they put Dan from Sound Auto in touch with me. I paid them .




.................................
*Best business plan software*


----------



## fig32 (Apr 22, 2014)

It was a review in this thread that had me look these guys up. I had them do my Fiat Abarth almost 2 years ago and they were great to work with. They have now done 3 more cars for me and I am always super pleased with the service. They are very flexible and really care about the sound. I highly recommend them!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal, how long did it take for you to get to their shop ?


----------



## fig32 (Apr 22, 2014)

I live by Doylestown and it takes about 50 minutes. I trust them and feel it was well worth the trip!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh I was in no way implying anything negative, I was curious as to how far people are traveling for good install shops. :rockon:


----------



## fig32 (Apr 22, 2014)

I didn't think you were, just added that last part. I am grateful there is a good shop for me to use that isn't too far. Now if I could only stop upgrading!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, we will never stop upgrading as long as we're convinced there are things to upgrade.


----------

